# D-Link DWA-520



## Thunderbolt (Nov 21, 2008)

I have purchase D-Link DWA-520. On the card written H/W Ver.: A1 and F/W Ver.: 1.10. 
I've installed it into my system (FreeBSD 7 Release-p4) and at the boot time it prints: "ath0: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 3"
I've found a new HAL and also decide to update system to p5. But this hasn't change anything but HAL version from 0.9 to 0.10


```
dmesg | grep ath 
ath_hal: 0.10.5.6 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133, RF2425, RF2417) 
ath0: <Atheros 5212> mem 0xff8f0000-0xff8fffff irq 10 at device 12.0 on pci1 
ath0: [ITHREAD] 
ath0: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 3 
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6
```


```
pciconf -lv 
ath0@pci0:1:12:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x3a331186 chip=0x0013168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00 
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.' 
    device     = 'AR5212, AR5213 802.11a/b/g Wireless Adapter' 
    class      = network 
    subclass   = ethernet
```

I've also try to use HAL from madwifi r3861-20080903 with no effect.


----------



## mky (Nov 22, 2008)

Try to put your card in to another pci slot. On some motherboards it may helps.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 22, 2008)

It's working!
Many thanks


----------

